# Hi All



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Everybody.

I'm new to the forum, so i thought I'd say hello. 

Just got the job offer today, and i accepted, so im pretty excited. Moving to dubai at the end of July. Couldnt have picked a better time, right?

I've been to Dubai on a few occasions in the recent past, but living somewhere is very different than visiting. Im a little nervous that it'll be hard meeting people.
I happened to come across this forum some time ago and have been back to soak up a lot of really good information. Kudos to all of the regular contributors. You make life for everyone else a lot easier.

A little bit about myself - Im 24, originally from Michigan (went to michigan state u), currently living in Kentucky working for UPS Airlines. They presented me with an opportunity to come to Dubai, which i pounced on. From everything that I have heard and read, Dubai is not the same place it was before the global economic crisis, but it gives me a chance to travel and experience different things.

I had a couple of questions of my own. How different is the work environment compared to the states, or western europe for that matter (no offense eastern europe)? 
How are the employer/employee or employee/boss dynamics different?I will either be working at the Dubai Cargo Village or the Dubai Airport Free Zone - anyone work there or know anything about it?

Sorry for the long post. Too much going through my head.

Have a good one.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

spartan said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> I'm new to the forum, so i thought I'd say hello.
> 
> ...


I shall prepare myself to be shot down in flames for what I'm about to say, hoever...

Firstly congrats and i hope you enjoy your stay with us... Yes things are different than they were say a year ago, but the job losses etc. appear to have been fairly limited to the construction and real estate industries, the o & g for example hasn't suffered much if at all.

Now the contentious part, working conditions and employee/boss dynamics; it's very different, depending on where your boss is from will make all the difference, the racism here is appalling, the employees are often treated like dirt, long hours and unpaid overtime seems to be the norm, you're lucky to be working for a global heavyweight so paying you shouldn't be problematic.

In terms of Cargo Village & DAFZ, they're both easily accessible, there's a new car park at CV which will help ease the chronic car parking problem there.

Come and enjoy, but remember all that glitters....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

MSU eh. they have an MSU in Dubai too.

haha no wonder your nick is "Spartan".. bet you got your share of green hoodies! I went to UT, and I'm a Longhorn hah! (I been to Bowling Green, Kentucky... Home of the Corvette, pretty sweet)

I moved here last year from Houston and it's been... different. A lot of little things that nag at you when you actually get here and start living here. Definitely take the opportunity to travel if it comes to you. Beats working at UPS in good in KY! 

Work Ethics really differ from workplace to workplace, so can't really contribute much. However you might be able to get in touch with one of your future coworkers and get some feedback as to how they run the place. If it's UPS, I'm sure it's okay since it is an global company. And yes, Dubai is not the same place as a couple of months ago. Things are slow, no doubt but still chugging along.

You are def. gonna hate the summers if you work outside more.


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Andy,

What you said is exactly what I've heard from others. Could be terrible, but it just depends on where you work. From what I was told, its a very diverse work group. My controller in Dubai is Indian, and unfortunately I had a hard time understanding him. Hopefully I'm able to understand him better in the future.

Mazda:
I love the outdoors, but im definitely going to be a home-car-work-car-home guy during the summer. It hit high 80s here in Louisville and I had to crank up the air, so I can just imagine how bad its going to be. 

Whats the work attire there over the summer? For us here, it is business casual. Khakis and a polo work just fine. 

A longhorn, eh? Ive always liked Texas. Speaking of which, are college football and march madness broadcast? I can do without certain HBO and Showtime shows that I watch, but being without ncca football and hoops is going to be tough.

Ive heard mixed things about Slingbox...worth looking into?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

man, I wish I knew if we got the NCAA and college ball but I lost touch over here with work. I think a few people have asked that question before on the forum, worth running a search into it. As for slingbox, there was a pretty intense thread about it, and how good it was. BigDave I believe uses slingbox. He had the thread I believe, look him up.

Hah, I couldn't do without Entourage on HBO so I had to get all five seasons on my PC.

yeah man, its pretty much casual wear here in the summer. Temps get pretty intense (48C - thats over 118F on some days in July/August lol


----------



## Brett (Apr 28, 2009)

*Information*

Howzit

I just got a job offer in Abu Dhabi but i am a bit worried a bout the job losses i here about there all the time and the people leaving everyday! What could you 
tell me!!

Brett


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I shall prepare myself to be shot down in flames for what I'm about to say, hoever...
> 
> .


I couldn't agree more




mazdaRX8 said:


> BigDave I believe uses slingbox. He had the thread I believe, look him up.
> l


out of luck there mazda, Bigdave got banned

on another note, what would it cost for a 2-3 year old RX8?

have you heard of any plans for a forum get together tomorrow night?


----------

